# RZR lift!



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

so im puttin 1.5 spacers and now my neighbor has a 2in highlifter lift. i was want to know if the HL lifts where good? is 175 a good price for one? and would 27in mudlites clear the motor mount with 1.5in spacers? thanks!


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

yes it and HL springs work pretty dang good with no CV issues outside of normal. EMP 2" is 129.00 and works really well. They are basically the same thing. Both mount on bottom of the shock.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

oh and yes the 1.5 spacers would work perfect.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

I have never liked the hl lifts. They look cheap. There not very thick metal wise. I have the CATVOS 3" and i love it. Its adjustable to and it only cost a little more.


----------

